# Hit up a pond after work



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Got home today at a deacent time today so I went to a pond I havnt fished in a month. Started with a 3 inch venom smallie beaver. Caught 4 small lm maybe close to 12 inchers then I through on this double blades gold buzzbait 
New it was going to get some action when I got a blow up on the 1st cast. Ended up getting seven more hit on it and missed every time with one sounding and looking like a good bass, but I kept at it and finally came through with the hook set on a fat 17 incher. So I think I I need some trailler hooks lol
From my Evo


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

That looks like a big Buzz. I'd try getting a one a little smaller. The might just be missing it. I've lost a lot of bass on Big Buzz's but when I reduce the size I land a lot more. Just my .2cents. Congrats on the 17!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Yea its a monster of a buzzbait sounds like a paddle boat cutting through the water. I'm still not completly convinced its too big to have 8 strikes. A soft plastic trailer and maybe a trailor hook I think my help so I'm going to try that next time and see if I don't get more hook Ups on it. 

From my Evo


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright dude! Go get em. Let me know how you do. I'm curious to hear.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a problem with this kind of buzzbait. It seems that the sometimes when the blades hit each other (because they go in different directions) they stop and the buzzbait sinks. Did you have any problems like this?


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Not yet I havnt it swims really good at any speed for me so far but I've only used it a few times

From my Evo


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I've never had problems with the double blade. The only time it goes down is when there's. A FISH ON!!!!!:Banane26:


----------



## halfstranded (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeezey cow, I bet the fish try to kill that thing just on principle.... I have next to no experience with buzzbaits, limited to a hedon torpedo... which works great in clear water. I bet that thing is no fun at all in the weeds.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I love those Heddons or Arbogasts in Weeds. Work great. I usually use Buzzbaits in all water clarity's and try to cover a lot of water.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Went back out to the pond with the same buzz bait with a yum crawdad added to it as a trailer and caught this nice one 2nd cast I didn't have my tape I'm guessing around 17 maybe 18 but fat













I missed another good bass a few minutes later and a small strike not long after that. Made a move and hit a small patch of weeds and snapped my line and through my buzz bait out in the pond Haha and I left my box in the truck so I just called it after 35 minutes of fishing
From my Evo


----------

